# Cute dog beds only $5.99 at CVS (pics)



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I stumbled upon these last night. Super soft, plenty big enough for Ollie who is 10 lbs. Assorted colors--all striped patterns. Great price!! Just though I'd share!

[attachment=42208:001_1.JPG]

[attachment=42209:002_1.JPG]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Really cute. I wonder if I could sneak another bed in the house without my husband noticing. I doubt it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'll have to go check those out! 
For ages, Naddie wouldn't sleep in a reg doggie bed period, "IF she'd go toone she'd only sleep on the pillows I had and which made quilted covers for ( were Missy's as Missy's never sleep in a reg doggie bed either) .Then I was given 2 round beds which she seemed to like...and have them in two different rooms. 
When we got Quincy I got two rectangular ones for him. However now they both vie for the round ones!....they actually 'race" to see who gets to them first. I planned to get other rounds and this is the perfect opportunity! Thanks!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice! My dogs use their beds as toy boxes or to eat their treats in peace and quiet.  I love cute doggie beds.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oo..how cute!!! i gotta go check out CVS now!


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I was just planning to go shopping for some new stuff for Arty. I should go check those out.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute bed! CVS is usually so expensive too! What a great deal!!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I looked at our CVS today for one and they didn't have the round ones. they had some rectangular ones, but they were $9.99. I'm bummed out! :thmbdn:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a BARGAIN  Made even CUTER by the addition of your darling dog :wub: Sarah


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up....I just went and bought 2! They are so soft....wish they were in my size!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well now I know why the last time I was at CVS a woman was walking out with her arms LOADED with dog beds... she didn't leave a single one on the shelf... so I had no idea they only cost that much.

HAHAH!
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think our CVS must suck-last time someone posted there was a bed there-ours didn't have it  That's really cute!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

BOOO- I'm bummed!!! I went to 3 different CVS and they didn't have it! Burbank CVS sucks!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: 
And those beds are so cute too! Do I even want to know what other colors and patterns they came in, or am I just torturing myself?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, those are so cute! I'm going in the morning and hope they some here- I have some "Extra Bucks" burning a hole in my pocket.  I've bought the cutest doggie toys at our CVS for only $2.00 that the girls love.

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (graceandmartin @ Oct 15 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650975


> BOOO- I'm bummed!!! I went to 3 different CVS and they didn't have it! Burbank CVS sucks!!! :smmadder: :smmadder:
> And those beds are so cute too! Do I even want to know what other colors and patterns they came in, or am I just torturing myself?[/B]


lol. They were all striped, but in different colors--like the one in my pic is the sages and tan they had one in burgandy colors and one other I can't remember...

I wish I wasn't going to be so over-my-head busy next week b/c I would pick some up for you guys and send them out. If they continue to have them in stock, once my schedule settles down I'll do just that. (I head back to work full time next week and I have a feeling I'm in for one heck of a ride!!)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what great fall colors on that bed! ollie looks just as happy as can be.... new fuzzy bed AND his chewie.... life is good


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thats such a bargain. And cute too, so is Mr Ollie.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: I got 2 this morning. I saw your post just before leaving work and I went to CVS and they didn't have any so I called my co worker and told him to check his CVS and they had 2 left and he got both. they are really good. I think Sparkey will go crazy digging in them. 

Thank you so much for telling us. so far everything you posted I bought :smrofl: the best one was the ice cream machine and we are having so much fun with it.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so BUMMED out! After seeing your post yesterday, I went to do some shopping for Arty. I went to two CVS and they didn't have any! Their pet aisles didn't have much stuff at all and there were no beds.  I think Arty would've loved those. 

Anyway, if you do decide to send out beds for those who want them, let me know. I might still need them. Thanks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JNL @ Oct 16 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651455


> I'm so BUMMED out! After seeing your post yesterday, I went to do some shopping for Arty. I went to two CVS and they didn't have any! Their pet aisles didn't have much stuff at all and there were no beds.  I think Arty would've loved those.
> 
> Anyway, if you do decide to send out beds for those who want them, let me know. I might still need them. Thanks! [/B]


oh the CVS told my co worker that check again next week for more colors when he asked them if they have any other colors. he said they will bring more next week so keep checking.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Our Walgreens sells some cute, soft beds in various colors (including pink!) for under 10 bucks. Hubby bought one for Chloe. She uses it for a TOY BOX. I kid you not. I have come home numerous times to her sleeping in her crate, with ALL of her toys neatly placed in her doggie bed across the room. :wacko1:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 16 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651459


> oh the CVS told my co worker that check again next week for more colors when he asked them if they have any other colors. he said they will bring more next week so keep checking.[/B]



Oh...thanks for letting me know!  I will do that.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

ohh those are so cute! i wish we had cvs in Canada... that's a great price

of course, my bf would probably kill me since i already have about 7 beds for Paddy... can you ever have enough?


----------

